# the linden method what does averyone think about it



## bealesy (Feb 29, 2012)

I've just been reading up on the linden method just wondering what everyone thinks about it does it work has anyone had it is it a scam thinking about getting it info pls


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

bealesy said:


> I've just been reading up on the linden method just wondering what everyone thinks about it does it work has anyone had it is it a scam thinking about getting it info pls


It's been said that the Linden Method works well to resolve anxiety, but not so much DP/DR.


----------



## bealesy (Feb 29, 2012)

Isn't dp/Dr coursed by anxiety so if u get rid of your anxiety your dp/Dr will go


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

bealesy said:


> Isn't dp/Dr coursed by anxiety so if u get rid of your anxiety your dp/Dr will go


In some cases, yes, but not all. DP is is a pesky, persistent little fucker. It may take awhile for your DP to go, even after the anxiety has been diminished.


----------



## bealesy (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok have u used the linden method how do u know it doesn't work for dp/Dr I'm trying to find positive things about the linden method and that I will get better


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't pay the $300, you can find all that info in $50 worth of books from
amazon or where ever, and possibly for free online just search engines. It's probably cbt, and mindfulness you don't need their program to do it.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

bealesy said:


> Ok have u used the linden method how do u know it doesn't work for dp/Dr I'm trying to find positive things about the linden method and that I will get better


No, I have not used the Linden Method, but have certainly read people's account of trying it, and most of them said that it worked PRIMARILY at relieving their anxiety, not so much their dissociative symptoms, but if by all means, your DP was caused by anxiety, then it may help. Glad you are keeping an open mind and trying to be positive.


----------

